# embarrassing moments??



## marie4214 (Mar 14, 2014)

learning to stand on a snowboard. Definitely not a cool looking few moments on the bunny hill. :icon_scratch:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

My first lesson fifteen years ago was a clown show. Bunny hill...got to the bottom, couldn't stop, did a few cartwheels. Felt like a total dork, and I'm sure I looked like one.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

My first time boarding was in Tignes a few years back. After a couple of days I thought I was pretty awesome... I wasn't. 

An instructor was taking a long group of kiddies down a green run in the typical duck line and he took them over a tiny little side hit. They all did a little jump over it and I thought I'd follow them over. I ate shit and when I rolled back around there was a little 4 year old French girl right next to me, pointing and laughing. Bitch.


----------



## geekmedic (Jan 18, 2014)

Toe side slip turned into a full on propeller motion right into a rock face, (ended up on my back with the board into the rock) . To top it all off, it happened right under the chair lift and everyone had to take a picture.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

*Lifts!* The _Got_ Damned lifts!!!  My first season, I got hurt way more offloading those damn things than I ever did falling while riding. I had to get off on _all fours_ for the longest time! 

I still tend to do the majority of my falling in the lift line! :eusa_clap: I come screaming down the run, slam on the brakes at the bottom in a spectacular "powerslide" display,... spin around 2-3 times for dramatic effect!  ...and the _second_ I come to a complete stop, I'm off balance and do that wave the arms around for a second before slowly falling over right on my ass!

....Impressive, NO? LOL!!!! :laugh:


In fact, that's how I met David_Z for the first time. Saw him heading down the run from the lift so I quickly strapped in and flew down to the lift line,.. When I hit the brakes, I washed out and slid, board first, right into this little kid standing there.

I knocked him off his feet and fortunately I caught him so he didn't slam into the ground! Turns out it was Dave's nephew! So there I am, on the ground 10-12 year old kid in my hands, and Dave just lookin' at me kinda shocked & puzzled, say's "Chomps I presume?" 

(...and I wunder why they're reluctant to ride with me!) LOL!!!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i have a lot of moments that would be embarrassing if anyone were there to see it, but like the old "If a tree falls in the forest" adage, i think it's ok...i'm just pushing myself and shit happens

so now i just get embarrassed _for_ other people


----------



## BoardWalk (Mar 22, 2011)

The next morning...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

As mentioned in another thread, just this weekend admitting defeat and moving back to the bunny slope after a internal organ jarring fall on the main slope while my daughter who also just started that day basically said, "see ya, we're staying on the big hill"


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

Worth it. Just hard to make yourself do it all over again trying to learn switch. :laugh: I'm hoping I'll catch on.


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

Lining up on a chair lift in Stowe...busy weekend. One of the random guys lined up with me could not get to the load area in time. The chair sweeps him up early which causes him to loose balance and take up half the chair. By the time the chair gets to the load line, he's sideways in his spot and my spot. I have no where to go b/c the other 2 spots were taken by 2 other randoms. He says 'oh my gosh...im sorry man...my bad!', all in the while pushing me out of the way into the side ditch near the load line as the chair passes. After the chair passes, the liftie looks at me like I'm a noob, stops the chair, signals the group after us to wait and gives me my own chair. I pull myself out of the ditch and sit on the empty chair while everyone in line gives me stink eye.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't really get embarrassed but I was lined up a couple weeks ago getting on a lift with mark mcmorris and and max parrot. I slipped turning onto the lift, riva bahn in golden peak, and knocked mark down. We just started laughing. I apologized for taking him out but he didn't really seem to care too much.


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> *Lifts!* The _Got_ Damned lifts!!!  My first season, I got hurt way more offloading those damn things than I ever did falling while riding. I had to get off on _all fours_ for the longest time!
> 
> I still tend to do the majority of my falling in the lift line! :eusa_clap: I come screaming down the run, slam on the brakes at the bottom in a spectacular "powerslide" display,... spin around 2-3 times for dramatic effect!  ...and the _second_ I come to a complete stop, I'm off balance and do that wave the arms around for a second before slowly falling over right on my ass!
> 
> ...


Love ya man but by far the funniest shit I've ever seen on the hill was when we were at Boyne Mountain and that conveyor belt lift somehow sucked you under the chair and sent you off the end of the belt.

It was like slow motion, watching you try to claw yourself from under the chair as it snowplowed you off the end. I still cry laughing if I think about it. LMAO


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

CassMT said:


> so now i just get embarrassed _for_ other people


...................................................


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> I don't really get embarrassed but I was lined up a couple weeks ago getting on a lift with mark mcmorris and and max parrot. I slipped turning onto the lift, riva bahn in golden peak, and knocked mark down. We just started laughing. I apologized for taking him out but he didn't really seem to care too much.


you should've punched him in the rib for laughing at you


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

sabatoa said:


> Love ya man but by far the funniest shit I've ever seen on the hill was when we were at Boyne Mountain and that conveyor belt lift somehow sucked you under the chair and sent you off the end of the belt.
> 
> It was like slow motion, watching you try to claw yourself from under the chair as it snowplowed you off the end. I still cry laughing if I think about it. LMAO


Bwaaahahahhhaaa! I almost forgot about that one. Yes! That _was_ embarrassing! Told you! Lifts lines and offloads are my Kryptonite or some shit :dunno: :laugh: In my defense,.. If the lifty hadn't yelled at me to "back up?" I wouldn't have tripped over my ankle strap to fall and be plowed off the end of the belt! 

Didn't I get wishboned getting off the back lift on that trip too? :blink: Damn near dislocated my hip on that one!!! Lifty just kept the skiers commin' to ride right over top of me too! Lol!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Last season on a chairlift. I was so tired from the day before riding at another ski resort,but i decided to come up the next day at my home mountain. To cut the story short, i did not lift my board high enough to exit the chair so i jammed my board on the ramp,drag me down flat on my chest as the chair goes righ over my head:laugh: I stood up real fast and skated off to a corner. I was awake after that


----------



## MarshallV82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tons of them. 


Just this season I was ripping down one of the steep runs right under the chairlift on a busy day. I had a few drinks in me so I feeling confident and cocky. I lined up a cliff I always huck shit off of, I threw a 360 at a pretty good clip and landed sketchy in some bumps. I lost control and flew off the side of the trail pretty much sideways/upside down into a bunch of trees. I had to take my board off and everything to get out of there, it was awful. :dizzy:

People were laughing at me and shit, but I'd do the same if it was someone else.  

Me and buddy also got thrashed by an old ass chairlift this season, that was probably the worst thing. I was behind him like a foot and it popped up and smashed his upper back, laid him out.. then it flung me off into mud. I don't know how that all went down! Lol


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

MarshallV82 said:


> Me and buddy also got thrashed by an old ass chairlift this season, that was probably the worst thing. I was behind him like a foot and it popped up and smashed his upper back, laid him out.. then it flung me off into mud. I don't know how that all went down! Lol


That was me this year. My buddy got bashed by the chair when we were coming off of it. After he got hit, he pushed into me and I go down and roll as he regains his balance and skates on like shit is all cool. 

Old school lifts are fucking nutty. The lifts up to the blacks on my local are more intense than the runs.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

well for me its getting on the twin lift with both feet strapped in and attempt to get some air for a grab and not knowing how to land properly.
the snow by the loading area gets slippery and I start to move when its not my turn hitting the chair and fall over.
the air was I thought if I fly higher and longer I would have time to get my landing right, so wrong lol.


----------



## d2cycles (Feb 24, 2013)

Last year at Breck, the T-bar lift was down for a bit so the line was big and they were doubling everyone up. My buddy is a goofy rider and I'm normal...we picked sides poorly and shared a very uncomfortable ride to the top with both of us facing inward. The skier with us filmed the end of our ride at the top and placed it on facebook with a rainbow and unicorn song. It was awesome :laugh:


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Crested Butte... First time on a T-bar ever. Made it halfway up then caught an edge and ate shit. The lifty stopped the t-bar so I could get down.. meanwhile every skier is laughing at me. I have never hated skiers so much in my life.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

d2cycles said:


> Last year at Breck, the T-bar lift was down for a bit so the line was big and they were doubling everyone up. My buddy is a goofy rider and I'm normal...we picked sides poorly and shared a very uncomfortable ride to the top with both of us facing inward. The skier with us filmed the end of our ride at the top and placed it on facebook with a rainbow and unicorn song. It was awesome :laugh:


awww. thats funny. yea I know what you are talking about being a goofy rider. people always assume I can sit down perfectly on the right side of a twin lift.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Last year I was on this chair that was really slow but the wheel where the chair turns isn't that big so it scoops you up really fast and unloads quick as well. If you don't unload fast you're fucked which is what happened to me. 
Top of the hill, I get ready, lay the board down and push off the chair. I guess I didn't do it quick enough or what but the chair scooped me back up and I found myself about to ride back down again lol. The lifties saw it and stopped the whole lift, I quickly unstrapped and jumped down while the whole line was looking at me. Little embarrassing to say the least.


----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

td.1000 said:


> you should've punched him in the rib for laughing at you


This is the funniest thing I've read in a while, literally made my laugh for a full minute


----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

d2cycles said:


> Last year at Breck, the T-bar lift was down for a bit so the line was big and they were doubling everyone up. My buddy is a goofy rider and I'm normal...we picked sides poorly and shared a very uncomfortable ride to the top with both of us facing inward. The skier with us filmed the end of our ride at the top and placed it on facebook with a rainbow and unicorn song. It was awesome :laugh:


T- bars were really hard for me to understand when I began using them


----------



## ThredJack (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

miplatt88 said:


> Crested Butte... First time on a T-bar ever. Made it halfway up then caught an edge and ate shit. The lifty stopped the t-bar so I could get down.. meanwhile every skier is laughing at me. I have never hated skiers so much in my life.


My first time on a T-Bar I tried to sit down on it (why does everyone try to sit down on it?!) then i fell down a little while later , so I fell off, er scratch that, I kind of collided with the ground face first, I guess no one saw me or cared, I couldn't move my board was in a super awkward position and basically the people behind me on the t-bar caught up with me, crashed into to me and there were basically 4 people in a pile until thy finally stopped the freaking t-bar. And it wasn't just skiers laughing at me. It was everyone. And guess what was even more embarrassing? I actually seriously hurt from my board twisting when i fell so i had to lay there until ski patrol got me. I couldn't even ride down :/ the thing I still don't understand is how my snowboard twisted so much falling down. 
Good news though, I now ride a t-bar like a champ


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Not been snowboarding in 10 years. Early last year was in the lift line. Young kid said…. Dud! are they even snowboard boots. I think they are :dizzy::dizzy: well turns out NOT… just a pair of boots… :icon_scratch:


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

It was kind of embarrassing when on my first day on a board, practicing on the bunny hill, I was chatting with a high school aged instructor girl (but not one I'd been training with), and told her I was doing pretty well, and could make it down pretty easily without falling.

Of course, as soon as I started down the hill, I had one of my more spectacular crashes of the day. I looked back up, and of course she had seen the whole thing. I told her it was because I knew she was watching. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

dsdavis said:


> It was kind of embarrassing when on my first day on a board, practicing on the bunny hill, I was chatting with a high school aged instructor girl (but not one I'd been training with), and told her I was doing pretty well, and could make it down pretty easily without falling.
> 
> Of course, as soon as I started down the hill, I had one of my more spectacular crashes of the day. I looked back up, and of course she had seen the whole thing. I told her it was because I knew she was watching.
> 
> ...


smooth...


----------



## Simon Birch (Mar 11, 2014)

Two weeks ago when we got like 8 inches of snow in VA I went to the local hill and hopped on the lift and didn't notice the lift operators piled a lot of snow a few feet ahead of after you sit down, well......I wasn't paying attention and the front of my board went into the pile and I went face first off the lift chair and rolled into the snow. My board was sticking up in the snow and I was bent like a pretzel. The lift operators stopped the lift and everyone behind me was staring at me. Took like what seemed forever to get out of the snow and back on the lift haha.


----------



## ItchEtrigR (Jan 1, 2012)

I got one from a bit back when I was still candle waxing my board CD jewel case scraping and trying to hit a box the next day...


----------

